# Mystic, Lushie, and New Toys( playing in the snow)



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

:)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

At our hotel in Suffern NY on the way home


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your handsome Mystic and gorgeous Lushie!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

The first thing I looked at this morning and what a treat it is! They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! I love them- they make my heart happy.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Hard to pick a favorite picture, but I think I love the sweet, sleeping face the most. Such sweet, happy puppies.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It so easy to make goldens happy.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> It so easy to make goldens happy.


Yes it is!

My husband was teasing me about all the presents I bought Roxxi for Christmas and I told him it was because she enthusiastically appreciates/loves every gift I give her, never a complaint! :lol: :heartbeat 

Beautiful pictures but the one of Mystic sleeping is precious.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

absolutely stunning goldens! Love those boxy square heads


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! The snowbanks in Maine are much higher than cars and even school busses, so they have been playing King Of The Mountain


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

You must be happy to have Mystic home.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> :)


 
Mystic has a gangster size chicken. He is so awesome.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome pictures! I love the "King of the Mountain" picture. It shows how much snow you still have.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pixs.What type of toys, are the red toys?.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

HovawartMom said:


> Great pixs.What type of toys, are the red toys?.


The red toy is KONG's jumbler football. 

It has a tiny tennis ball inside the football and it is my dog's favorite toy. It squeaks, too. KONG also makes this in a round ball called the jumbler ball. Both come in different colors and sizes.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Those new Kong toys are huge hits here


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You take the most amazing pictures. But then again you have amazing subjects.
Just love all the pictures.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> Those new Kong toys are huge hits here


Mystic has a huge mouth to get two tennis balls in it at once. We love your boy. :wavey:


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I am absolutely in love with your dogs! LOVE the rubber chicken. I think I will get one for Henry


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Toys? What toys? I cannot keep my eyes off your stunning goldens!


----------

